# FreeBSD installation with multiple NVME`s and 1 SSD with ZFS.



## GlitchyDot (Yesterday at 1:44 PM)

Looking for some advice on how to set up my workstation/server with ZFS. I have 4 512GB nvme`s inside raid card ( PCIE is x4 x4 x4 x4) and one server ssd(480 gb) on sata connection. Most important part for me is to use my ssd for sql database ( so i need this to be like a separate partition  or separated from rest of the nvme`s pool - non mirrored, non raid etc. as i have only one ssd ) , backups of sql data will be on a portable ssd ( and i will perform it manually for time being ). My WS equiped with 32GB ECC memory.
My experience with file systems is limited, on something like Arch or Debian i would just mount my ssd as separate partition but in FreeBSD with ZFS its a bit different and i got lost on Pool Type/Disk selection. Also needs to be fully encrypted ( specially SSD for "just in case" reasons ). And do i need swap for ZFS and 32GB ram or swap is irrelevant  at this point ?
Thank You.


----------



## gpw928 (Yesterday at 10:39 PM)

Whether or not you need swap, and how much you need, depends on your work load.  On balance, it's always better to have some because it may save your situation if you get a memory leak, a runaway process, or need a core dump.

The disposition of your NVMe SSDs is unclear.  The phrase "inside a RAID card" needs clarification.  Does the operating system have unfettered access to each raw device?  If not, what?

Why do you not want the database on NVMe?  It's faster than SATA SSD, and more amenable to redundant configuration in your case.

If you care about your database, then consider using redundant storage.  SSDs of all kinds are known to fail suddenly and completely (especially when subject to the sorts of loads that databases can exert).

ZFS may require tuning for database.  There's plenty on that if you search this site.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Yesterday at 11:35 PM)

My personal setup was:
-A big zpool on a Spinning-disk
-On the NVME the swap-partition & the special-device,log-device,(read)cache-device of this zpool.


----------

